# If you're gonna eat, might as well eat well.



## 82riceballs

How do you say the following:
"If you're gonna eat, might as well eat well."

My best guess is-
어차피 먹으니까, 잘 먹어야지!

Any help as to how to make that sound more correct/natural would be great- thanks so much


----------



## vientito

82riceballs said:


> How do you say the following:
> "If you're gonna eat, might as well eat well."
> 
> My best guess is-
> 어차피 먹으니까, 잘 먹어야지!
> 
> Any help as to how to make that sound more correct/natural would be great- thanks so much



Only the natives can tell better

I will try with my attempt:

이왕 먹으려면 맛있게 챙겨먹겠야지


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> "If you're gonna eat, might as well eat well."


 I'd say, "어차피/기왕/이왕 먹을꺼면 잘 먹어야지."


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks! And wow, I'm surprised at how literally you can translate this particular sentence!

Would you say there are any differences in nuance between 어차피/기왕/이왕? or do all sound perfectly fine in spoken Korean?

(I ask, because I feel like I'ver never heard 기왕/이왕 but that may also be because I didn't know them


----------



## dhchong

Yes, 어차피/기왕/이왕 all sound perfectly fine in spoken Korean.

Actually I feel no difference in the context.

If there's difference in nuance, it's really small.

어차피 is a adverb used in situation a thing is already or to be decided that way.

기왕 and 이왕  is a adverb used in situation a thing is already done and can not be canceled.
When these are used in the context '기왕/이왕   ~면', it means 'if one has already made one's mind to do ~'.

So they all mean the same atually.


----------

